# Best way to clean black sand



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

I just ordered 60lbs of Seachem Flourite black. They say this has been prewashed, I call BS. This stuff is filthy. So what have some of you found to be the best way to clean it?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Cat litter pan--an indispensible tool for me when it comes to my tanks. 

Fill it 1/3-1/2 full of substrate (depending on what weight you can easily manage), fill with water, agitate, pour off cloudy water--repeat until it runs reasonably clear. 

Beats a 5g bucket. It's shallow, so you can agitate the entire depth of the subtrate easily instead of just the top inch or two. It's shallow, so you can pour off more water without having to tilt the pan so far as to risk dumping the stuff you're cleaning. It's shallow, so you can easily see how cloudy the water is. Also fits better under faucets if you're having to work inside. 

Cheap, sturdy, useful for soo many things. I pull it out for cleaning substrate, holding/storing trimmings, as a nice deep but wide container to dump bits of wet equipement on when I'm cleaning or changing out filters. Easy to sterilize too, which is nice when you're dealing with QT.


----------



## Jordin (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with what the above poster said regarding a tray and cleaning...

However, you do not need to clean Seachem Fluorite. 

I've used it on many aquariums right out of the bag. It's good stuff, never had an issue. Most manufacturers state if the gravel needs or does not need cleaning. This stuff does not and Seachem is a trusted brand. They have no reason to make false claims as it would only hurt their reputation in this industry.

Why are you "calling BS"?

It's supposed to look that way in the bag.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jordin said:


> I agree with what the above poster said regarding a tray and cleaning...
> 
> However, you do not need to clean Seachem Fluorite.
> 
> ...


Two reasons, i got the black sand about 3 months ago for a 10 gallon and trusted the "pre washed' and dumped it in tank and put water in. Worst move ever! the tank was taken over by a black cloud that didnt settle. I had to drain the water and then clean it. This time i got the original black. Took a little out in a bowl and ran some water over it, same thing.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

When I set up a tank, I put in the substrate, and then do the planting (no water yet), and periodically spray/mist the plants and substrate pretty heavily with a spray bottle. This both keeps the plants from drying out, and helps to wash all the fines down lower into the substrate.

When I'm done, I do a bit extra misting/spraying just to make sure, and then I add water slowly, into a bowl or lid, or over an extra filter sponge.

Seems to work pretty well, I get crystal clear tanks from the start, and it saves me the effort of washing substrate.


----------



## Jordin (Jun 21, 2012)

lochaber said:


> When I set up a tank, I add water slowly, into a bowl or lid, or over an extra filter sponge.
> 
> Seems to work pretty well, I get crystal clear tanks from the start, and it saves me the effort of washing substrate.


Yes


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

If you don't wash it, you'll have to deal with a cloud whenever you move plants around. And good luck if you're trying to catch fish without stirring it up.

I like to use a shallow pan, just like Knotyourreality said, except I do it outside and run the hose in it. Let the water overflow and take the dust with it. It takes a while, but I've gotten sand that was mixed with mineralized topsoil completely clean using this method. I wash it until I can stir the sand and have the water be completely clear after letting it sit for 30 seconds. I can then dump it into a filled tank without the water getting cloudy. Totally worth it.


----------

